# What movie character do you relate to the most ?



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Andrew Garfield in _The Amazing Spider-Man_, _Never Let Me Go_, and _Boy A_.
Pretty much all of Andrew Garfield's roles I relate to at a very deep and personal level. I feel like we're sort of spiritual brothers in a very mystical way.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*Series*
Mike Ross, from Suits, more than any character, really.

Sherlock Holmes, from BBC Sherlock
The Joker, from The Dark Knight
Tyrion Lannister, from Game of Thrones
Michonne, from The Walking Dead
Rajesh Koothrappali, from The Big Bang Theory
Sheldon, sometimes as well...

*Anime*
L from Death Note
Uchiha Obito from Naruto
Trafalgar Law from One Piece

I might add more...


----------



## neptvne (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm an ENTP and I relate the most to Clarke and Bellamy in The 100, Niklaus Mikaelson in the Vampire Diaries, Murphy in Interstellar, Jack Sparrow in POTC.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm INFP, here are a few I can think of

Anne of Green Gables - there are a few things I don't identify with like holding a grudge and liking sad stories, but pretty much it's like watching myself. Idealism, writing, value of deep friendship, frills, insightful with people, emotional, etc. 

Aurora - animal friend, shy, daydreamy, sings

Belle - walks around behind a book

Rapunzel - optimistic, idealistic, artistic

recent live action Cinderella - sweet, quiet, kind hearted, loves animals, her imagination and hope and good memories help combat the hardships and hurts of life

Hiccup - doesn't like hurting things, good with animals, idealistic, believes in peaceful resolutions, though I don't relate to how adventurous he is

Daniel Jackson - nerdy, linguist, allergies, interest in cultures, values people over practicality and orders and what-not


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

The movie character I relate to the most is Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice (the Keira Knightly one). I am an ISTJ.


----------



## Stray Parade (Oct 23, 2015)

INFP - Edward Scissorhands, Elphaba (Wicked), Tyrion Lannister (GoT) and Bastian (Neverending Story).


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm an INTJ female, and the character I relate to the most (that I can think of right now anyway) is Boris Yellnikoff from Whatever Works (Woody Allen).


----------



## Topple (Jan 24, 2016)

Tomoko Kuroki from _Watamote_.
Tatsuhiro Satou from _Welcome to the N.H.K_.

They're the only characters that I feel come close to my level of social awkwardness. It's weird how I can't think of any characters like that outside of anime.

I'm an INFP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Second Spear Centurion Lucious Vorenus-_Rome_












just kidding, he's like, my exact opposite, ISTJ. And real angry, but goddamn, that actor is intense.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

I could relate to the lead character of this movie. Like her, I know how it feels like how to be judged as a slut by everyone and like her, I know how it feels like to become self-destructive when people make fun of me.


----------



## POLYHEDRON (Dec 14, 2015)

Henry Barthes from the film, Detachment.

Not sure on his type.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Years ago Jim Carey in Ace Ventura. Now Jim Carey Carey in the Grinch. Next Jim Carey at the end of the Grinch.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

aja675 said:


> I could relate to the lead character of this movie. Like her, I know how it feels like how to be judged as a slut by everyone and like her, I know how it feels like to become self-destructive when people make fun of me.


Could you try to guess her type?

Here are some quotes from her:

"I'm naturally a bitch anyway. I was like this even when I wasn't your girlfriend. I made myself believe in the illusion that I could change, but nothing came out of it."
"Isn't this how people think of me anyway? So I'm gonna act like this.''
"Hard? I am making things hard for you Miguel? Why? Have you made anything easy for me?"


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*


aja675 said:



Could you try to guess her type?

Here are some quotes from her:

"I'm naturally a bitch anyway. I was like this even when I wasn't your girlfriend. I made myself believe in the illusion that I could change, but nothing came out of it."
"Isn't this how people think of me anyway? So I'm gonna act like this.''
"Hard? I am making things hard for you Miguel? Why? Have you made anything easy for me?"

Click to expand...

An Se-dom aka ESxP, but I've known both ESTPs and ESFPs to be hard on themselves and actually make sense while also being considerate of others, so I couldn't say between the two.*


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> *
> 
> An Se-dom aka ESxP, but I've known both ESTPs and ESFPs to be hard on themselves and actually make sense while also being considerate of others, so I couldn't say between the two.*


Now that I think about it, she's an ESFP. I mean, she's a party girl who drinks and smokes heavily, has dated a lot of men, dances and dresses suggestively, and you can't get more stereotypically ESFP than that.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*


aja675 said:



Now that I think about it, she's an ESFP. I mean she's a party girl and you can't get more stereotypically ESFP than that.

Click to expand...

Ha, I know what you mean. I have an ESFP sibling.
*


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Katniss Everdeen, Amelie Poulain and Queen Elsa. They're not favourate characters, they just remind me of myself - especially when I was reading the hunger games books. I just thought Katniss did exactly what I would do. I guess many people can relate to Elsa though.


----------



## PariahParty (Feb 11, 2016)

I relate to Silent Bob in Chasing Amy, in the way that I'm incredibly easy-going, love to joke around about dumb shit, but am ready to drop mad knowledge at a moment's notice.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Georg Von Trapp from _The Sound of Music_, played by the legendary Christopher Plummer. Not his lifestyle or the things he went through, just basically his personality.










See his eyes? There's something in them that suggests "What I see in front of me is ripe for the taking, and that is precisely what I intend on doing. Control is necessary to exact order."


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I can relate to the following, in order of most relevance:
Benny Pearl (Benny & Joon)
Catherine Sloper (Washington Square 1997)
Walter Mitty (The Secret Life of Walter Mitty)
Dan & Marie (Dan in Real Life) I'm a mixture of both characters in the movie.
Anne Elliot (Persuasion 2007) 
Verity (Poldark 2015-)
Rose Morgan (The Mirror Has Two Faces) Her circumstances more than her personality.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Quasimodo, Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Gilbert Grape (What's eating Gilbert Grape?)










Éowyn (LotR)


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I also really like *Demelza *(Poldark 2015-)- I can relate to a lot of her characteristics.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Olive in _Easy A
_
Anna in _Anna Karinina_(SP?)
Joseph K. in _The Trial_
Ivan in _The Brothers Karamazov_
Elsa in _Frozen_
Daria in _Daria
_Rosencrantz and Gulidenstern in _Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead_.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Movie / Character Name

Re-Animator / Herbert West
The Hunchback of Notre Dam / Claude Frollo
Pride and Prejudice / Mr. Darcy
Star Wars / Emperor Palpatine
Severus Snape / Harry Potter

None of them really take the cake but they at least individually capture an aspect I see in myself.


----------

